# New member need your help.



## tin-bsr (Aug 9, 2010)

I lived in Vietnam, i have just bought a Nissan Laurel in 1983. I would like to repair the Laurel but it is difficult to find any informations to Laurel which is not used in commom here. Please, share with me LAUREL REPAIR MANUAL, friends. Thks a lot...


----------

